# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Aιγαίον Πέλαγος & Ιόνιον Πέλαγος - επετειακά πλοία (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Όπως είχα προαναγγείλει, παραδίδω σήμερα το ε/γ- ο/γ Αιγαίον Πέλαγος, καθώς και το αδερφάκι του, ε/γ- ο/γ Ιόνιον Πέλαγος. 
Μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ο Αιγαίον Πέλαγος εδώ, ενώ το Ιόνιον Πέλαγος από εδώ

vehicle.jpgvehicle.jpg

Τα μοντέλα είναι συμβατά *MONO* με το vehicle simulator

----------


## dimitris10

Πολυ ομορφα απο τις εικονες, αλλα το λινκ δε λειτουργει...

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> Πολυ ομορφα απο τις εικονες, αλλα το λινκ δε λειτουργει...


Μόλις δοκίμασα τους συνδέσμους και λειτουργούν κανονικά.

EDIT: Τελικά ο Δημήτρης είχε δίκιο. Οι αρχικοί σύνδεσμοι δε λειτουργούσαν και γι' αυτό διαγράφηκαν.

----------


## georgescorpios

Φίλε να είσαι καλα μας έφτιαξες την μέρα με τα δώρα σου ειναι πολύ πρώτα σε ευχαριστούμε η αλήθεια ειναι ότι μας χρειάζονται πλοία Ελληνικά για το vehicle simulator και παλι σε ευχαριστούμε μπράβο είσαι καταπληκτικός !!

----------


## TASIOAN

εγω παλι γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ακριβως για το vehicle? τα προπελακια δεν δουλευουν σωστα. οπως αλλωστε κανουν ΟΛΑ τα πλοια του virtual οταν τα βαλεις στο vehicle

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> εγω παλι γιατι νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι ακριβως για το vehicle? τα προπελακια δεν δουλευουν σωστα. οπως αλλωστε κανουν ΟΛΑ τα πλοια του virtual οταν τα βαλεις στο vehicle


Να σε πληροφορήσω λοιπόν ότι τα πλοία είναι σχεδιασμένα για το vehicle simulator, μιας και δε σχεδιάζω πια για το virtual. Τα προπελάκια σε κανένα πλοίο δε δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει. Είναι κάτι το οποίο έχουμε επισημάνει επανειλημμένα στο δημιουργό του παιχνιδιού μέσω e-mail, χωρίς να έχει κάνει ακόμα κάποια διόρθωση. Αν τα πλοία δε σου αρέσουν, μπορείς να τα διαγράψεις. Με το ζόρι δε σε έβαλε κανένας να τα κατεβάσεις άλλωστε.

----------


## TASIOAN

http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/topi...rn-expedition/ αυτο το χεις δει? και σ αυτο δεν δουλευουν σωστα?

----------


## GiorgosVitz

> http://www.shipfriends.gr/forum/topi...rn-expedition/ αυτο το χεις δει? και σ αυτο δεν δουλευουν σωστα?


Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχω. Αλλά και πάλι σου λέω ότι εγω δεν έχω καταφέρει να το διορθώσω αυτό το θέμα στα μοντέλα μου. Οπότε μην το κατεβάσεις και είσαι εντάξει. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.

EDIT: Τελικά η επιμονή σου μου βγήκε σε καλό. Έκατσα και δοκίμασα όλα τα μοντέλα που έχω φτιάξει και βρήκα γτ δε λειτουργούν τα προπελάκια σωστά. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, βέβαια δε διορθώνεται, γιατί έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο σχεδίασης. Δεν ευθύνονται με άλλα λόγια οι παράμετροι στα συνοδευτικά αρχεία που υπάρχουν στο φάκελο του πλοίου.

----------


## GEORGIOAN

> Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχω. Αλλά και πάλι σου λέω ότι εγω δεν έχω καταφέρει να το διορθώσω αυτό το θέμα στα μοντέλα μου. Οπότε μην το κατεβάσεις και είσαι εντάξει. Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι περιττά.
> 
> EDIT: Τελικά η επιμονή σου μου βγήκε σε καλό. Έκατσα και δοκίμασα όλα τα μοντέλα που έχω φτιάξει και βρήκα γτ δε λειτουργούν τα προπελάκια σωστά. Στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, βέβαια δε διορθώνεται, γιατί έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο σχεδίασης. Δεν ευθύνονται με άλλα λόγια οι παράμετροι στα συνοδευτικά αρχεία που υπάρχουν στο φάκελο του πλοίου.




Απ την στιγμη που σχεδιαζεις πλοια δικα σου, θα εχεις και τις μητρες τους!Αν λοιπον τα εχεις, ευκολα διορθωνονται!Εχει να κανει με τον τροπο σχεδιασης ναι!Η μικρη λεπτομερεια σε σχεση με το virtual sailor (διαφορα)...ειναι οτι τα πλοια σου πρεπει να εχουν τον "σταυρο" (του προγραμματος), στο 0 (μηδεν).Ολο σου το πλοιο δηλαδη να ειναι μπροστα απο τον "σταυρο σχεδιασης" (μηκος-πλατος-υψος)...Αν εχεις ξεκινησει να παιζεις Vehicle Simulator, η βοηθεια που σου εγραψα, θα πρεπει να σου γινει συστημα!Γενικα οποιο πλοιο σου θελεις να το εχεις σωστο ΚΑΙ στο "Vehicle" θα πρεπει να επαναπρογραμματισεις την θεση του!(κοιταξα ενα πλοιο σου για να το επαληθευσω συγκεκριμενα το "Αιγαιον πελαγος" και επεσα μεσα)! Το 0 το εχεις στην πλωρη!Ετσι λοιπον οτιδηποτε ρυθμισεις εχει το πλοιο αυτο ειναι αρνητικες!Η γεφυρα ας πουμε αντι να ειναι στα 140 μετρα περιπου, το ιδιο το παιχνιδι μαρτυρα πως βρισκεται στα -24 μετρα!....{Ελπιζω να βοηθησα και εσενα και οποιον αλλον δει το post αυτο στο μελλον!

----------


## puntov

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ και αυτα ειναι τέλεια συνεχισε να μας εκπλήσεις ευχαριστα!!

----------

